# Tarpon, if they won't eat a pogey then....



## hollandae (Jul 21, 2014)

We've caught several off the beach this summer flat lining pogeys.  Seems like they're tired of them now.... Anybody got any suggestions on a bottom rig or some other presentation to get them to bite?


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jul 22, 2014)

Try live mullet or cut mullet.


----------



## smoothie (Jul 23, 2014)

They LOVE blue crabs. Try that one out. I have seen them one week on small baits and the next busting foot long mullet. Good luck and post some pics when you get that bad boy


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jul 23, 2014)

^x2


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 23, 2014)

I've used pinfish in SW FL with good success. Bluecrab is a great bait also.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 23, 2014)

If they don't eat live bait and you see them, I find they almost always eat a dead one on a carolina type rig with some patience...


----------



## hollandae (Jul 23, 2014)

ok thanks guys. I've thought about using crabs and I'll probably take some next time and a few mullet too. We've just been being lazy and using pogeys cuz they're thick right now and easy to catch.


----------



## CottonSeed (Jul 25, 2014)

Chum em with cut pogeys...use dead or cut pogey as bait.

crabs if you can


----------



## kingfish (Jul 25, 2014)

When I chum fish the beach off Mayport and St. Augustine for tarpon, I always bottom fish with dead shrimp and squid as we drift.  You'll hit pods of different species of bait size bottom fish all up and down the beach.  A big tarpon will come out of it's scales for a yellow mouth trout, sand trout, a big spot, croaker, ladyfish, whiting and jumbo pinfish.  I've jumped/caught big tarpon off of every single one of them, both live or dead.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 25, 2014)

Seen a video first of week some guy using his hand to catch em off a dock

Nice fish


----------



## duckbill (Jul 25, 2014)

We were catching them last weekend in the mosquito lagoon on pinfish.  However, they were feeding mostly on mullet.  So I'd say either of those two are worth a try.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 29, 2014)

duckbill said:


> We were catching them last weekend in the mosquito lagoon on pinfish.  However, they were feeding mostly on mullet.  So I'd say either of those two are worth a try.



Duck,
Good to see you are still around bud. Fish for any reds while you were there?


----------



## duckbill (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Teach,
Yeah I'm still around. I hang out in the fly fishing forum mostly.

The weekend before, I slaughtered 'em in the lagoon.  Inshore slam non stop action.  It was a blast


----------

